# 2014 deer season



## link523 (Nov 19, 2014)

. Well didn't see a 2014 thread yet so why not start it. This is my manistee county,mi 9 point. Shot at 40 yards with 30-06 unseasonably cold and snowy was 60 degrees last year 20 this year and 30+mph wind and a foot of snow! Also got a doe with my bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 23, 2014)

nice buck. my uncle always tell me to come to MI to hunt. he is in Roscommon/Houghton lake area.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 27, 2014)

My best friend doesn't hunt any longer, but every year I shoot a fat doe to share with him. We take it in to be processed and then share the cost and the meat. He pays for the doe tag every other year, so here's this years doe,






This is one FAT doe, I pulled hands full of fat out of it when I gutted it, anyway, it's the 29th "one shot kill in a row" that I've made on a big game animal, with my "go to gun", since I started hunting with it... (8x57jrs cartridge, load with 200NP's)

SR


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 3, 2014)

Well here's mine so far, 7 point, 8 point and 7 point.


----------



## Thornton (Dec 3, 2014)

My son last Friday


----------



## bobt (Dec 3, 2014)

Glad you all had success. I did not hunt, but from what I have heard from others here in the central U.P. of Michigan.......hunting was dismal to say the least. Last winter was especially brutal to the deer herd, with the extreme cold and deep snow. To top it off, winter came in with a bang this year again with near zero temps and almost two feet of snow more than a week before deer season started on Nov. 15th. Most of the deer must have hightailed it to the deer yards south of here. I haven't seen so much as a track here lately. I hope the weather breaks, or the deer will take another brutal hit again this winter.


----------



## Thornton (Dec 4, 2014)

bobt said:


> Glad you all had success. I did not hunt, but from what I have heard from others here in the central U.P. of Michigan.......hunting was dismal to say the least. Last winter was especially brutal to the deer herd, with the extreme cold and deep snow. To top it off, winter came in with a bang this year again with near zero temps and almost two feet of snow more than a week before deer season started on Nov. 15th. Most of the deer must have hightailed it to the deer yards south of here. I haven't seen so much as a track here lately. I hope the weather breaks, or the deer will take another brutal hit again this winter.




Wow if we had that much snow it would shut the whole state down


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 4, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Well here's mine so far, 7 point, 8 point and 7 point.
> 
> View attachment 383941
> View attachment 383943
> View attachment 383944


is that your son in the picture ? good job SS.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 4, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> is that your son in the picture ? good job SS.


He ain't got no hair. Guess you could have ask if it was my daughter.lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 4, 2014)

Thornton said:


> Wow if we had that much snow it would shut the whole state down


The wolves have the deer herd down up there too.


----------



## Tree Feller (Dec 5, 2014)

I killed this one opening day of muzzle loader! My little boy also go his firt one opening day of gun!


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 6, 2014)

here's my one hunting partners buck from thursday eve. he was a brawler. one eye missing and a big puncture wound under his ear. sorry 'bout the pic. having phone issues.


it was on its way to the taxidermy.


----------



## svk (Dec 8, 2014)

For the first time in many years, I hunted hard and didn't see a single buck. 8 out of the first 9 days of season in the woods and only saw a doe and two tails. 

Filled my wolf tag though, hell of a fun hunt. Not sure if I should post it in here?


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 8, 2014)

Last Wed we were down to the last ten acres of corn. So called a friend to see if he wanted to see if we would kick anything out. Well he and a friend plus his girl friend came out. They managed to get three does while 6 or so more made it to safety. The young lady was excited for it was her first deer. This in north central Ohio.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 9, 2014)

heres my biggest for this yr


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 9, 2014)

I also killed a decent size 8 point


----------



## Thornton (Dec 9, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> heres my biggest for this yr
> View attachment 385608



Wow very nice


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 10, 2014)

Damn Terry, those are sweet! Are all the deer down there on steroids? The deer up here would run in fear of those brutes.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 10, 2014)

Geez.. after looking at some of these bucks posted, I'm ashamed to post my little babies.lol This is my last one.


----------



## Thornton (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice one there SS


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 10, 2014)

Your deer are nice ss, but serious buddy.......you need a hair cut. For a guy that hunts you sure look a awful lot like a tree huggin hippy, just saying, hahahahaha


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 11, 2014)

Thornton said:


> Nice one there SS


Thank ya sir.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 11, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Your deer are nice ss, but serious buddy.......you need a hair cut. For a guy that hunts you sure look a awful lot like a tree huggin hippy, just saying, hahahahaha


No hippy, I'm an old Biker. I had to cut my hair all my adult life to keep a job. when I retired almost two years ago I said it won't get cut again for a while. I learned you can't judge a book by it's cover.

this is a post I made a while back about that.

Just a little true story, Back in the eighties I was teaching commercial printing and school had started the first day and a student came in dressed in all black with holes all in his pants and a motley crue shirt on. He had dyed solid black hair that was frizzed and sticking out all over his head. fingernails was painted black and weird jewelry on.
My first impression was good lord what have I got here, As a few days went by I could see this young man was really smart and attentive. He learned quickly and was very polite. Before the year was up I was giving him printing jobs to do unsupervised and he would complete them with no errors.
I ended up apologizing to him for my thoughts even though he would have never known them. He laughed and said he understood. Well for two summers we hired him to help us in the print shop to work. He was an outstanding kid and probably the very best I ever had in 38 years of teaching.
When he graduated we found him a printing job and he has been at it since, his bosses always praise him and say he is really good. Almost two years ago I decided to retire and my first thoughts were to find him and ask him if he wanted to apply for my job.
Well he did and now he is working at my job and furthering his education to get his vocational certificate. Everyone say he is doing a great job. I went to the school the other day to see everyone and he thanked me for making him what he is today and teaching him how to make it in the real world.
Makes all the years of headaches worth it when a young man or woman comes back and tells you that. I did tell him, my goodness Rex how times have changed, You had long hair as a kid and now none(he is bald now) and I am the one with hair down my back now.
Ain't life grand sometimes.


----------



## HD2010 (Dec 11, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> No hippy, I'm an old Biker. I had to cut my hair all my adult life to keep a job. when I retired almost two years ago I said it won't get cut again for a while. I learned you can't judge a book by it's cover.
> 
> this is a post I made a while back about that.
> 
> ...


 

Great story.


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 13, 2014)

Bunch of great deer you guys got this year! I didn't get one (yet) this year...lol Still have muzzle loader season in Jan. here in Ohio. My sisters boy friend hunts here at our place. Seems every other year, one of us gets the deer it seems. This year was his lucky day, opening day. Last year was mine.

Not a record book deer by any means, but gonna look real nice on the wall, kinda special. 16 points is what I come up with. There is another point that might be an inch long. I think they have to be 1" to be counted. So didn't count that one. 

Its funny, He is always telling me, "ya can't eat horns", he usually will shoot a doe. His tune changed a little this year. LOL Its at the taxidermist now. Didn't take much convincing from me. I told him, we ain't spring chickens any more. Bucks like that are hard to come by, and we don't have all that many years left..


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 13, 2014)

nice deer


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 13, 2014)

WOW, that is a nice one.


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 14, 2014)

A real dandy!!!!


----------



## ramzilla (Dec 14, 2014)

Killed this bear with my bow first week.


----------



## ramzilla (Dec 14, 2014)

Then this 9 point rifle


----------

